# Engineers australia: Elecontronic vs Electrical engineers



## syrian (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey Guys,
I am planning to submit my documents and CDR to Engineers Australia to get my skilled assessed. the problem: my designation is Electrical engineer( at my Job and at my bachelor degree ) but I work as electronic engineer according to job description ""Electronics Engineer - 233411"" what occupation should I submit?


----------

